# D-76 stock vs. 1:1.



## Grandpa Ron (Jun 22, 2019)

I do not do a lot of 4x5 negatives, so a gallon on D-76 will last several months. It is supposed to be good for 16 sheets of 8x10 film. That would be 64 sheets of 4x5, more than I would use in a year. As a result I reuse the developer. 

I noticed some folks prefer 1:1 and dump it after use. I am curious what is gained by using 1:1.

Dumping  55 oz for every 6 to 12  prints I typically develop, would be a bit salty.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 23, 2019)

All tou need to do is develop one in stock solution and the other 1:1 and see what you think. Personally, I just use it stock for mormal development, I haven't seen any glaring difference on the look. If I am pushing film, I use HC110. I have found to get the best results with normal development, D76 is a solid choice. HC110B typically is more economical and convenient but will pronounce grain a little more under normal devvelopment . D76 for normal, HC110 for push and economy. It depends on the film as well. I also see a difference in the choice of film. For example, D76 does a better job on Tmax than HC110 at normal development apllications, sharper and greater tonal range. Tmax developer is even better for Tmax and Delta film. I shoot primarily TriX and HC110B for push and D76 for normal, produce the best results for me. If I could only have one developer, it would be HC110 because it lasts a long time, mixes easily, and I know what it will do every time whether I am pushing film or not.


----------



## IanG (Jun 23, 2019)

When I used ID-11/D76 commercially it was always replenished.  However replenisher is no longer available.

I'd suggest using it 1+2 which gives excellent results and is more economic, slightly better sharpness and longer tonal range.  I'm away from home so have no times with me.

Ian


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 23, 2019)

Reusing the developer is depleting it over time so that although it's good for 64 sheets of film the first batch and last batch will show some variation. The dilute and dump method is adopted to improve consistency over those batches.

D-76 is a fine grain developer (healthy does of sodium sulfite in the mix). The effect of the sodium sulfite occurs over time (and agitation) relative to strength and so can be manipulated by dilution/agitation/time variations. The fine grain effect of the sodium sulfite occurs as it dissolves the edge off your silver grains (sodium sulfite is a silver solvent). The fine grain effect is more responsive to developer strength than time so:
Dilution + more time = less fine grain effect.
Increased agitation = more fine grain effect.
Less dilution (stock strength) + less time = more fine grain effect.

Joe


----------



## IanG (Jun 23, 2019)

Joe, at 1+2 the grain is still excellent and fine with FP4 and Delta100 or Tmax100.  I know because I've done it a few times with FP4 in the last 50 years with 35mm film and the OP is talking about 5x4 

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 23, 2019)

Grandpa Ron said:


> I noticed some folks prefer 1:1 and dump it after use. I am curious what is gained by using 1:1.



From Kodak's D76 data sheet:

_"KODAK Developer D-76 provides full emulsion speed and excellent shadow detail with normal contrast, and produces fine grain with a variety of continuous-tone black-and-white films. *For greater sharpness, but with a slight increase in graininess, you can use a 1:1 dilution of this developer. It yields a long density range, and its development latitude allows push processing with relatively low fog.*"_


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2019)

D76 diluted 1:1...I think that by going to longer developing times WITH LONGER INTERVALS between agitations, the 1:1 produces more "compensating action:, which is really called edge and adjacency effect...Ysarex mentions this above when he writes, "the fine grain effect of the sodium sulfite occurs as it dissolves the edge off your silver grains (sodium sulfite is a silver solvent). The fine grain effect is more responsive to developer strength than time>SNIP"

Diluting 1:1 with water also produces MORE solution. 1 gallon makes 2 gallons of working developer...so...

I still like HC110, Dilution B a lot...Rodinal..not so much; I developed about 125 rolls in Rodinal in 1986, and regret the experience. For TMAX, I always felt that T-MAX Developer worked great, HC 110 not as well.


----------



## terri (Jun 25, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I still like HC110, Dilution B a lot...Rodinal..not so much; I developed about 125 rolls in Rodinal in 1986, and regret the experience.


I've never understood the loyalty a lot of fine photographers have towards this stuff.   I didn't even develop as many rolls as you did, Derrel - after about 4-5, and getting that twitchy, Why-did-I-use-this-stuff-again feeling, I just quit.   I mainly use only D76 1:1, and TMax developers.


----------



## compur (Jun 25, 2019)

Tried Xtol? As a general purpose developer it's quite good in my opinion.


----------



## IanG (Jun 26, 2019)

compur said:


> Tried Xtol? As a general purpose developer it's quite good in my opinion.



It's a better developer than D76/ID-11 and it's self replenishing, finer grain, sharper, better tonal range, and less loss of film speed. That's my experience, but more importantly is Kodak's,own findings and in their film developer comparison table.

It's the best developer Kodak have made since they dropped Kodinol.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 26, 2019)

^ Preaching to the choir


----------



## IanG (Jun 26, 2019)

compur said:


> ^ Preaching to the choir



I should have added the next best commercial developer is Rodinal. Kodenol was Kodak's version only sold in Europe and made in the UK and ironically came from GEK Mees research while at Wratten and Wainwright around 1907/8 

Ilford name was more positive *Certinal.
*
Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 26, 2019)




----------

